# Bobcat track cats



## jreiff (Dec 6, 2004)

I have been debating on whether to by a Bobcat with tracks or one with wheels. Does anyone have a track cat and use it for plowing? I have heard that they are worthless when plowing? I have not personally used a track cat for plowing, so i was just wondering. Track cats are so much better running and using in wet, muddy, sandy conditions campared to wheeled cats. Just wondering how well they work when plowing? Any suggestions or personal experiences would be great. Thanks...


----------



## harley hauler (Nov 20, 2003)

My father works for Cat and he has sold quite a few of them. The company's he sold them to said they work great for plowing. Couple of them said they work so nice and are a joy to run order me another one. JM2cents


----------



## jiriki87 (Aug 26, 2003)

Flat parking lots without ice will be the only way you can push some snow. If you can maintain momentum you'll be ok, but you can't go into a pile from a stop and expect to be able to push the pile. Good luck on the slightest side hill- - can you say sideways slide into what ever is in your path. kind of like running a track hoe on a icey slope.

Peter


----------



## BobcatS250 (Apr 10, 2004)

I don't remember whether I saw a review of a T190 here or on Lawnsite... in any case, the thing had good power but couldn't work effectively on ice at ALL.


----------



## pikrite (Oct 11, 2004)

Dad just got a Bobcat T250 cab. Waiting for some measurable snow and we'll see how it pushes. My buddy has a Gehl track machine and he pushed a flat Lowe's lot with no problems(he had help from trucks). He just used a flat bucket and he said he just had to keep taking small bites to keep traction and he also had to keep the tracks from icing up but other than that it did good. I think they have their place on flat lots. Just my opinion


----------



## rgjlawn (Nov 29, 2004)

pikrite said:


> Dad just got a Bobcat T250 cab. Waiting for some measurable snow and we'll see how it pushes. My buddy has a Gehl track machine and he pushed a flat Lowe's lot with no problems(he had help from trucks). He just used a flat bucket and he said he just had to keep taking small bites to keep traction and he also had to keep the tracks from icing up but other than that it did good. I think they have their place on flat lots. Just my opinion


taking small bites that says it all. we use a s300 with 750 snow tires it looks dumb but man does it bite in snow. we also have a toolcat 5600 turbo with 235/75/15 and it plows like there's n know tomorrow.  this picture is with the stock loader tires.


----------



## jkitterman (Jan 28, 2004)

Would you put up pics of the S300 with the tires. I always wondered if anyone ran truck tires on their skidsteer.


----------



## jreiff (Dec 6, 2004)

We were fortunate to have the Caterpillar dealer here let us demo a Cat 277B for the weekend. Boy was that nice. It was a track cat. Right now, we have 3 Bobcat's with tires. 2 863's and a 963. One of the 863 and the 963 are 2 speed. Sure is nice having the fast gear for plowing. Was not sure how that Cat 277B would do. But it proved me wrong. That thing could push snow. It was awesome. We got 8 inches and it did not have a problem. The only down fall was that if you wanted to really scrape off hard compacted snow, it would not really be able to. Would spin. Other than that, i would drive that over that 3 Bobcat's that we have. Was comfortable. Was also hand controls. First time using the hand controls and loved them as well. Would like to demo it during landscape season though. See how it does in dirt. One thing the dealer said was that with the tracks, you can't really do 360's, otherwise the track will come off the bogie wheels. Which would be a pain, and a draw back. But overall liked the machine alot and would really consider buying one.


----------



## jreiff (Dec 6, 2004)

I know a guy that has an 873 Bobcat, and in the winter for plowing he puts on bigger tires, almost like truck tires. Says that with those tires he cuts off 2-3 hours per snow fall. He parks a his first site that he plows and then from there runs around town just in the cat and plows. Found that to be pretty interesting. Wonder how good the traction is with the bigger tires. Anybody ever thought about doing this or did this and had any experience with it?


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*Tracks*

Save your money and buy a rubber tire machine and put McLaren Diamond Tracks "over the tire" tracks on your tires. Will out perform any rubber track machine hands down in snow. I have a 226B and 236 CAT will the McLaren Diamond Tracks on both.

Diamond tracks are not cheap. But you can run them with out the worry of them coming off. And they have much better lateral stability than a rubber track setup. Every storm I am still amazed how the McLaren Diamond Tracks have turned my regular skid steer into snow tanks....

Dave.....


----------



## jreiff (Dec 6, 2004)

CAT226B said:


> Save your money and buy a rubber tire machine and put McLaren Diamond Tracks "over the tire" tracks on your tires. Will out perform any rubber track machine hands down in snow. I have a 226B and 236 CAT will the McLaren Diamond Tracks on both.
> 
> Diamond tracks are not cheap. But you can run them with out the worry of them coming off. And they have much better lateral stability than a rubber track setup. Every storm I am still amazed how the McLaren Diamond Tracks have turned my regular skid steer into snow tanks....
> 
> Dave.....


You have any pictures of your Cats? Where did you get you Mclaren Diamond tracks? How much did you pay for them?


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*tracks*

Here is the link to the companys website......

http://www.mclarenindustries.com

I purchased mine through my CAT dealer. They sold them to me at cost which was part of my deal for purchasing two skids steers. I do not have any pictures of them but will soon... But the McLaren website has a nice video of there products.

Dave


----------

